# [startx] - erreur de demarage avec user mais [resolu]

## rocky800_1

Bonjour, 

donc voila pendant l'installation de gnome en console depuis le compte root , j'ai fais un startx et ça m'a lancé le bel environement .

je crée donc un user ensuite , useradd -m -G users, wheel, audio,cdrom, portage iseb

passwd iseb   ---

--- OK

je me loggue en console avec le user, je fais startx et le serveur X ne démarre pas. 

Je reboote mon PC , il lance gnome automatiquement , dans gdm je mets mon user et mon mot de passe , il attends 2 sec avant de m'afficher une error 0 (null) avec aucun autre message.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi avec mon root ça marche et pas mon user, à quel niveau dois-je donner des droits si c'est le problème ??

Merci de votre réponse.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Regarde les log de X ds /var/log pour commencer ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Il faut encore plus de groupes, comme plugdev, audio, video, ...

----------

## rocky800_1

ah ok , je vous enverrais le fichier de log si ca marche toujours pas.

Ou est ce que je pourrais trouver une liste complète des groupes auquels je devrais y ajouter mon user en plus de wheel,audio, etc...

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## gglaboussole

ben y a pas de réponse à ta question.... ça dépend de tes besoins et des services installés sur ta machine....

grosso modo chez moi :

```

jerome@laboussole ~/Desktop $ groups

wheel uucp audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users lpadmin portage jerome plugdev scanner vboxusers wireshark

```

vboxusers si t'as virtualbox

wireshark si t utilises wireshark 

uucp pour l'échange de fichier via rfcomm

----------

## gulivert

Pour te loguer depuis GDM, attention car a mon premier lancement de GDM j'avais mon clavier mal configurer sous X.

Du coup le mot de passe ne fonctionnait pas. J'étais encore en clavier EN au lieu de mon bon vieux fr_CH.

A voir si ce n'est pas également ton cas.

Sinon voici pour ma part les groups dans lequel je fais parti

```
wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users cedric plugdev pulse-access pulse dropbox vboxusers

```

----------

## Picani

Sinon il m'est aussi arrivé un truc très con : juste après le tout premier démarrage, mon home appartenait à root et pas à moi ... Sa m'a empèché de démarrer mon bureau avec la même erreur.

----------

## rocky800_1

voici que je recree donc un nouveau user avec les groupes que tu m'as cite . OK

je lance gnome et maintenant j'ai une nouvelle erreur 

voici l'erreur:

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession : Beginnong session setup...

which : no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/usr/games/bin )

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession : setup done, will execute :/usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

mkdtemp : private socket dir : Permission denied

Je ne comprends pas ici ce que je dois faire pour donner des droits a l'user que je viens de créer

----------

## rocky800_1

encore mieux 

je fais un startx en console depuis mon nouveau user

j'obtiens l erreur : 

Yhe keyboard keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> error : cannot open "/tmp/server-0.xkm" to write keyboard description

(EE) Error compililng keymap (server-0)

(EE) XKB : couldn't compile keymap

XKB : failed to compuile keymap

Fatal server error

QQ un sait ce que je dois changer dans ma config et ou ??

merci pour vos réponses

----------

## gglaboussole

alors que home appartienne à root c'est normal...

En revanche /home/ton_user doit être à toi, si c'est pas le cas chown -R ton_user /home/ton_user

pour tes autres problèmes il nous faut plus d'infos, version d'xorg, log d' xorg etc...

----------

## rocky800_1

Alors voici les erreurs:

Current version of pixman  : 0.17.2

Log file : '/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

(==) using config file :"/etc/X11.xorg.conf"

(EE) No Devices detectes

Fatas server error : 

no screens found

giving up

xinit : No such file or directoy (errno 2) : unable to connect to X server

xinit : No such process (errno 3) : unepected signal 2

.....

en fait j 'ai editer xorg.conf , il etait vide , j'ai donc editer xorg.conf.example que j'ai renomer en xorg.conf et la ça me donne l'erreur ci dessus.

je ne vois pas ce que je dois faire, de plus j'essaye de faire emerge nvidia-drivers meme ça sa plante pendant l'emerge.

je n'ai plus droit à voir un environement de bureau , ca me desespere.

merci de vos reponses

----------

## gglaboussole

emerge --info ?

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu aussi poster ton fichier :

```

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# lspci -n

```

----------

## rocky800_1

stupid question , j'ai reussi a mettre le resultat des ecrans sur un fichier txt.

mais comment je fais pour le mettre sur une cle ou autre.

meme en root je n'ai plus access au server X en fait

donc je suis tjs en console , et je ne sais pas comment mettre mon fichier dedans.

en fait des que je boote , le server X me dit dans un ecran bleu qu'il n'a pas reussi a se lancer et me demande si je veux voir l erreur etc...

je veux bien vous afficher le contenu de mon fichier mais je sais pas comment le sortir de ma console

----------

## Ey

Alors deja le xorg.conf.example n'est pas la solution a ton probleme, redonne lui son vrai nom histoire qu'il ne vienne pas poluer ta conf user.

De plus le serveur X n'a plus vraiment besoin d'un fichier de conf pour fonctionner dans la plupart des cas, et a priori si ca marche en root pour toi garde le comme ca.

Ensuite le message d'erreur sur la creation du fichier /tmp/server-0.xkm peut provenir de 2 choses :

- tu as deja un fichier avec ce nom qui appartient a root et resultat ton simple user ne peut pas lancer X => Fait sauter ce fichier il ne devrait pas etre conserve apres le lancement de X

- tu as un probleme de droit sur /tmp => donne nous les droits que tu as sur /tmp (ls -ld /tmp)

----------

## KeNNys

si tu as un autre PC tu peux te loguer en ssh pour recuperer ton fichier.

----------

## rocky800_1

alors j ai recommencer a faire emerge xorg-server

puis X -configure , il plantait 

j ai rebooter et en root j 'ai bien gdm qui se lance ok mais mon user toujours rien 

alors voici les droits

ls -ld /tmp/

drwxr-xc-x 4 root root 4096 Jun 9 23:00 /tmp/

----------

## gglaboussole

1) tu montes ta clé:

mkdir /mnt/tmp

mount - t vfat /dev/son_nom   (regardes tes logs pour avoir le nom sur la tty12)      /mnt/tmp

2) tu rediriges la sortie sortie standard dans un fichier

 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > /mnt/tmp/log_de_X.txt   (il va te creer tout seul le fichier)

pareil pour emerge --info

emerge --info > /mnt/tmp/emerge.txt

lscpi -n >/mnt/tmp/lspci.txt

EDIT : et vu ton /tmp

un ptit chmod +w /tmp

----------

## rocky800_1

et lorsque je me loggue en console avec mon user , 

je fais startx 

et j obtiens l erreur , THE XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error : cannot open "/tmp/server-0.xdm" to write keyboard description

> Exiting

(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)

(EE) XKB : Couldn't compile keymap

XKB: : Failed to compile keymap

Keyboard initialization failed . This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyborad-config

fatal server erros : 

Failed to activate core devices

xinit : No such file or directory(errno 2) : unable to connect to X server

xinit : No such process(errno 3) : Server error

----------

## Ey

Les droits sur ton /tmp sont bizarre.

chmod 01777 /tmp

Ca devrait le calmer

Pour info ton /tmp c'est une partition a part ? Je demande ca parce que normalement dans le stage3 que tu untar a l'install les droits sont bon sur /tmp

----------

## rocky800_1

oui super remarque j'avais oublie 

oui mon /tmp est une partition a part parce que j'ai suivi le tuto de comment faire 1 raid et lvm , et dans le tuto il me fesait creer un /tmp a part

je change les droits j 'essaye...

----------

## rocky800_1

magnifique ca marcheeeeee

merci 

le probleme venait de mes droits sur /tmp en fait .

Merci gglaboussole pour l'info pour le montage de clé au passage et la redirection , sauf que je vois pas comment avec tty12 par exemple , voir le nom que porte la clé , si tty12 ne donne rien , je dois faire tout les ttyXX ?

----------

## rocky800_1

magnifique ca marcheeeeee

merci 

le probleme venait de mes droits sur /tmp en fait .

Merci gglaboussole pour l'info pour le montage de clé au passage et la redirection , sauf que je vois pas comment avec tty12 par exemple , voir le nom que porte la clé , si tty12 ne donne rien , je dois faire tout les ttyXX ?

----------

## rocky800_1

resolu

----------

## Ey

Les logs dans tty12 ca depend de ton kernel logger en fait.

Le plus simple c'est de fait un 

tail -f /var/log/[nom du fichier de log kernel, la plupart du temps son petit nom c'est dmeg]

Puis de brancher la cle, tu devrais voir apparaitre des lignes qui t'expliquent quel device est monte.

Mais oui si ton system logger est configure pour logger sur tty12 tu veras ca passer aussi sur tty12.

Sinon tu peux aussi bettement regarder le nom du device nouveau que tu ne connais pas parmis /dev/sd*, si tu n'as pas mis de regle speciale c'est comme ca qu'il devrait etre nomme.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *rocky800_1 wrote:*   

> magnifique ca marcheeeeee
> 
> merci 
> 
> le probleme venait de mes droits sur /tmp en fait .
> ...

 

en fait si tu as syslog d'installé, par défaut il t'affiche les les log sur tty12... mais sinon un simple fdisk -l et tu voies le nom de ta clé

----------

## rocky800_1

ha ok , super merci bcp 

super vos reponses 

 :Cool: 

----------

